# Caja bass-reflex con GB-audio



## agm006 (Feb 23, 2012)

Les comento que entre tantas vueltas, leidas y re-leidas de muuchos temas del foro, y gracias a muchos users que me ayudaron. Les traigo novedades

En el archivo .rar que puse abajo, estan las fotos de los parlantes que TENGO!!

Despues de emular el B-8K de GB-audio (Un groso Gabriel, se tomo todo su tiempo y se ofrecio en ayudarme en todo), me gusto muchisimo la curva con una frecuencia de corte baja 35Hz aprox en 55L. Fui a verlo y me traje lo demas, 2 midd-bass 5´ y 2 tweeters american vox. 

La idea es abrir este tema para ir subiendo fotos de los avances de la caja,y por supuesto los problemas!!!

Espero que les gusten las fotos, espero que opinen ya que todo lo q digan me sirve!

Saludos. Andi


----------



## sergio rossi (Feb 23, 2012)

muy bien agm006, me alegro que ya estes decidido y encaminado, por los problemas todos dispuestos a ayudarte.  si los de 5 son los rmk5 fijate que en  Parametros Thielle & Small, banco de datos. esta subida la curva de impedancia del mismo y los t/s. por otro lado fijate bien a que frecuencias vas a hacer los cortes del divisor estos de 5 no dan mas de 2k5 hz muy importante ver bien la fs del teweeter. bueno solo comentarios pregunta lo que necesites. un abrazo. sergio


----------



## agm006 (Feb 26, 2012)

gracias sergi por la data! utilice los valores de los 5rmk para plotear sus curvas y se veb muy bien,seguramente corte en :2,5kHz y 650Hz, estoy mirando un poco mas para terminar de convencerme. Aun no puedo saber los paremetros del tweeter van de 2000Hz a y 20kHz (TDW-7 American Vox). Lo que estoy en duda todavia es con el armado de la caja, ya que de los 60L aprox qe me gusta como corto el b-8k nose si sumarles litros por poner medio y tweeter o no es asi? gracias!


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 27, 2012)

coincido con Sergio en la precaucion con el corte medios-agudos , puede estar un poco exigido el tweeter... 
Otra : Ojos que los GB son bastante blandos de suspension , si le haces la caja muy grande , los vas a destruir de los conazos. 
TENES QUE SEPARAR los woofers de los medios , no se te ocurra meterlos en el mismo recinto .Hacele una division . Los 55lt que te recomendaron son para el woofer solo.


----------



## agm006 (Feb 28, 2012)

si, segun el winISD me una linda curva en 55L para el woofer y hago una separacion de 13L aprox para el mid-bass. Si, tengo miedo que el sonido salga muy tweetero por cortar el medio tan abajo...asiq tendre que investigar cmo atenuar el tw!


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 28, 2012)

Uno de los peores problemas que se presentan es LA POTENCIA que le va al tweeter . En estos casos recomiendan pendientes de corte altas, o sea mas de 12 dB/octava , o sea , filtro de 3er o 4to orden.
De esta forma no pasan frecuencias mas bajas que ademas de aportar potencia lo pueden dañar.

El otro es que si bien el tweeter puede responder desde 2 Khz lo hace con distorsion mas alta , eso hay que medirlo y no es tan facil sin equipamiento.


----------



## agm006 (Feb 28, 2012)

Puede ser una buena solucion dejarme los mid-bass para otro proyecto estilo monitor, y conseguirme unos medios que realmente tenga un aspectro de frecuencias mas acorde a un rango medio?


----------



## sergio rossi (Feb 28, 2012)

Buenas tardes agm006 mira proba los rmk5 com caja cerrada en el winisd si mal no recuerdo con unos 6 lts. daban muy lindos. con respecto al corte del tweeter si va a tener que ser de 3er (o 4to orden) porque jugas muy cerca de la octava arriba  de su de su fs.  yo hice esto y suena muy bien con poca inversion.  Bueno esperamos detalles. un abrazo.


----------



## agm006 (Feb 28, 2012)

Me podrian decir donde consigo divisores de 3er o 4to orden? En todos los lugares q vi, solamente me ofrecen de 6db o 12b!!
Sergio: cuando me decis eso de los 6lts, en la columna tengo q hacer una division de 6lts totalmente sellada o solamente con poner una division (pero con una avertura) es suficiente?


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 28, 2012)

Agm, los divisores te convine hacerlos vos en base a parámetros conocidos de los parlantes y tweeters, no es lo ideal hacerlos sin medir pero si no queda otra es mejor que uno comercial que no sabes para nada que hace....
Por el lado del tweeter, no he medido ese en particular pero si uno similar y su fs y distorsiones varias eran bastante bajas, algo de 700hz de fs y apartir de 1.8khz muy buena respuesta, yo me animaría a cortarlo en 2.5khz en 2do orden, ademas, al ser tres vías no necesitas filtros con grandes pendientes, con 2do orden sobra, sino preguntale a Sergio  Si cortas a 2.5khz es muy probable que dejes bastante bien la ruptura del cono del mid, el kevlar es muy difícil de filtrar bien, pero si bajas lo suficiente la frecuencia de corte, te salvas del problema...
Lo que si, bajaría un poco el cruce woofer-mid a algo de 400hz.
El mid va en caja cellada, según Sergio de 6 litros, llenala de lana de vidrio, y por el lado de woofer, si o si medile la fs si vas a hacerlo bass reflex, por que si sinonizas debajo de fs vas a manejar muy poca potencia.

Saludos y excelente proyecto, esperamos avances!


----------



## agm006 (Feb 29, 2012)

Buenisimo, me animaré a hacerlos tambien, el unico problema que estoy teniendo es que la calculadora de filtros pasivos del winISD me brinda opcion hasta 2 vias! 
Donde puedo ver el circuito y los componentes necesarios para un 3 vias 12db/oct con corte en 400Hz y 2.5kHz?

Voy pasando en limpio unos datos:
*GB AUDIO B8-K:*
Qts: 0.42     Vas: 45L   
Fs: 33.8Hz   Re:6,25Ohm
Le: 1,55      Qms:2,90
Qes: 0.48    SPL:87,25 Db/w/m

*GB AUDIO RMK5 *
Qts: 0.64    Vas: 3L   
Fs: 132Hz   Re:5.90 Ohm
Le: 0.12      Qms:3.35
Qes: 0.79    SPL: ?

Metiendo estos datos en el winISD con el woofer,logro una caja bass-reflex con 55L sintonizado a 33Hz y con el mid una caja sellada de 6L

Por lo tanto necesito una caja de 61L (obviamente FALTA sumarle los refuerzos internos)

Se me ocurrio algo asi... miren la foto que adjunto.
No se espanten, esta echo en paint medio rapidito... 
Queria saber si era la manera correcta de sellar el medio para darle los 6L que precisa y dejar el woofer con sus 55L ...ah, las lineas violetas que puse en los vertices son una especie de listones para reforzar, les parece que serviran ( tomando en cuenta que tengo q agrandar la caja por los litros que me "gastan") ??

gracias por todoo, esperaba avanzar mas rapidoo pero hay algunas dudas como estas q no me permiten comenzar jaja! Pero ya vamos en camino tenganme fe


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 29, 2012)

Como te dije antes, medí fs del woofer, si es menos de 33hz dale para adelante, sino, vas a tener que modificar el diseño.


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 29, 2012)

Me alegro que el amigo Juan te dio esperanzas! ( si lo dice el , le creo ) 
Como tambien dice ... si la Fs es 33 hz... la sintonia subila un poco , a 40 por ejemplo.
El diseño del gabinete me parece correcto, controlá que den bien los volumenes sumando los refuerzos, etc.
Yo agregaria un refuerzo en la mitad de las caras laterales . Estoy por hacer algo asi con los mios 
Respecto al divisor , NO es dificil hacerlo . Usa capacitores de polyester ( no electroliticos ) y lo unico un poco mas trabajoso es hacer las bobinas . Hay buenos calculadores online . Solamente hay que conseguir un carrete apropiado para bobinarlas.


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 29, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Me alegro que el amigo Juan te dio esperanzas! ( si lo dice el , le creo )
> Como tambien dice ... si la Fs es 33 hz... la sintonia subila un poco , a 40 por ejemplo.
> El diseño del gabinete me parece correcto, controlá que den bien los volumenes sumando los refuerzos, etc.
> Yo agregaria un refuerzo en la mitad de las caras laterales . Estoy por hacer algo asi con los mios
> Respecto al divisor , NO es dificil hacerlo . Usa capacitores de polyester ( no electroliticos ) y lo unico un poco mas trabajoso es hacer las bobinas . Hay buenos calculadores online . Solamente hay que conseguir un carrete apropiado para bobinarlas.


 
mmm si medís fs y te da 33hz y sintonizas a 33hz es la situación ideal ya que vas a tener un manejo de potencia enorme  el tema es medir bien fs, si bien, como dice Antonio aumentas la sintonía del bafle mejoras otras cosas (group delay, fase, etc.) por lo general quedan zonas cerca de 35 y 55hz con mucha excursión, si bien en 35hz no pasa mucho, en 55hz mas o menos tenés un montón de contenido musical y es muy probable que sobreexcursione, de todas formas, hay que ver como queda en cada caso, las columnas mías están sintonizadas a 40hz y no tienen mucho manejo de potencia, pero el grave es muy bueno.
Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 29, 2012)

Porque "enorme" , Juan? en lo que he visto simulando y jugando no es el optimo sino que tiene una continuidad . 
Como decis vos , entre 35 y 55 hay un monton y justamente me inclino a sintonizar dentro de esa zona , ya que como sabemos el coneo es MINIMO a la Fb...mejor que caiga en zona audible....


----------



## agm006 (Feb 29, 2012)

mmm de lo que estan hablando no puedo opinar ya que desconozco y les hare caso en lo q uds me digan, disculpen que sea reiterativo, pero necesitaria un software o algoo para calcular los componentes que necesito para hacer el crossover de 2do orden, me baje el winisd pro alpha pero me deja hacer hasta un divisor de 2 vias!


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 29, 2012)

Aca hay un soft que en version gratuita te permite hasta 3er orden:
http://www.filter-solutions.com/
y aqui hay calculos en linea: 
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html#diseno


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 29, 2012)

¿podes medir la inductancia y la resistencia del los drivers? si es así, pasame los datos y te paso los crossovers teóricos 

Antonio: tenes el manejo de potencia ideal por que a fs el woofer tiende a sobreexcursionar y como en la frecuencia de sintonia es donde mas corregís esto, si coinciden tenes el mayor manejo de potencia teórico.

saludos


----------



## agm006 (Mar 1, 2012)

gracias antonio me sirvio la pagina de PcPFiles para calcular el filtro, aunque me gustaria saber porque me da la posibilidad a ingresar un solo valor de frecuencia, hay q restar los 2 cortes? y por otro lado que tipo de divisor de 2do orden es, veo que hay 4 distintos! 

juan, recien leo esto y es tarde, mañana me pongo a leer cmo medir lo q me pedis y te digo si lo se hacer!!


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 1, 2012)

agm:
El filtro mas usado es el Butterworth. 
Es una sola frecuencia porque esta hablando de un 2 vias . UNA frecuencia de corte.
Para el medio tenes que combinar el pasaaltos del woofer con el pasabajos del tweeter, se entiende?


----------



## pacotachuela (Mar 2, 2012)

Yo me arme unas cajas: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/cajas-acusticas-2-15-driver-56004/ 
y la verdad me encanta el sonido que tienen... estoy pasando musica en fiestas y sale todo bien. Muy conforme con precio/calidad de estos parlantes


----------



## agm006 (Mar 6, 2012)

despues de unos dias de ausencia, hay novedades!!!! ya estoy manos a la obra con las cajas , espero terminar el viernes asiq los mantendré informados con lo q voy haciendo.

les dejo unas fotossss


----------



## sergio rossi (Mar 6, 2012)

Hola agm006, veo que vas avanzando con tu proyecto, pero te pregunto nuevamente como lo hizo Juan, mediste los parlantes...  No te duermas con esto que es muy importante, si no te animas a hacerlo avisame te venis una tardecita a casa y los medimos en un ratito yo estoy en devoto. Es preferible tener estos valores para armar las cosas lo mas finas posibles. Bueno espero tus comentarios. un saludo sergio.


----------



## agm006 (Mar 6, 2012)

Sergio, si me olvide de preguntar eso. Mañana mismo me pongo a medirrr. Tendria q sacar la Fs del woofer y la resistencia e inductancia de los 3, o solos de los tweeters? Gracias

Con respecto a la instalacion de los parlantes estuve viendo que el midd y el woofer tienen en el borde una goma (pueden ver fotos de los mismos mas arriba en este post). Queria saber si es posible ponerlos como en la foto que dejo acontinuacion y que espero que entiendan.

Me olvidaba sergioo, no acepto tu propuesta de medirlos en devoto porque en este momento estoy en Junin. En capital estudio en un depto chiquito que no puedo hacer gran despliegue jajaj, de todas maneras agradezco tu invitacion y seguramente en otra oportunidad  será aceptada.

ahora si, saludos andi.


----------



## sergio rossi (Mar 7, 2012)

Bueno andi, no hay problemas fue de onda la invitacion (palermo esta cerquita de devot, junin ni...) bueno con respecto a la forma de colocarlos no hay problema como indicas, el tema es que te queda el reborde de la madera saliendo del parlante lo ideal sería (por questiiones esteticas) darle un chanfle redondeado.  Con respecto a los parlantes lo ideal seria tener la curva de impedancia de los tres para poder definir bien los ptos de corte de los divisores, (o sea las tres curvas) (la del tweeter deberia figurar en la página del fabricante, fijate).  Bueno seguimos esperando avances y/o dudas en tu proyecto. un saludo. sergio


----------



## ocarbone (Mar 7, 2012)

ooc3333 dijo:


> Fogonazo:
> Tengo que reparar los mios, me los regalaron junto con cajas Holimar(mal tratadas por el tiempo del Boliche MIClub de Banfied), y quisiera armar algo que pueda sacar el mejor sonido posible, con baja potencia (no mas de 20/30 W de potencia), ya compre Foam en Xonox de avellaneda 12" que los tengo de modificar al 12,5", a otros tengo que cambiar todos los elementos.
> Tengo dudas respecto a la impedancia de las Bobinas[/B], no se si es mejor con 16 Ohms que 8 ???,
> 
> ...



Sergio: me interesa su comentario sobre medicion de parlantes, tendria que reparar estas cajas holimar, 
Oscar


----------



## agm006 (Mar 8, 2012)

hay alguna forma "mas simple" como para conseguir las curvas q necesito? sinceramente lei algunas opciones y no las entendii jeje. Tengo las cajas casi listas, pronto subire las fotos. Me queda preguntarles algo... 1) le pongo goma espuma (no es la q tiene ondas) o esa tela de tapicero? 2) le pongo en el recinto de las frecuencias altas y tmb en el de las frec bajas, o solo en uno? gracias!


----------



## agm006 (Mar 12, 2012)

por motivos de ansiedad termine las cajas con un divisor de 12db/oct c/cortes en 450 y 2500hz. Observen como quedaron, todas las criticas sirven gracias por todo estoy muy contento, suenan muy bien, todavia no tuve mucho tiempo de ver su rendimiento pero por lo poco q escuche suena barbaro!!! 
Muchas gracias a todos los que me ayudaron a hacer este proyecto, fue una semana de mucho laburo, y por ser las primeras columnas que hago, estoy por mas de satisfecho!


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 13, 2012)

Terminación HERMOSA !!


----------



## sergio rossi (Mar 13, 2012)

Buen dia agm006, muy buena terminación la de tus cajas, y si además te gusta como suenan mejor aún. felicitaciones y bienvenido al rubro. un saludo sergio.


----------



## agm006 (Mar 17, 2012)

gracias por comentar!!
Se que deberia haber echo algunas mediciones mas para que salieran optimos pero carecia de tiempo y tenia muchas ganas de armarlos...

Me surgio un problema que creo que hay q destacar... de golpe uno de los woofer no sonaba lo abro y el cable que va desde el negativo (creo que era el negativo) al cono como que se despego... esto es solucionable? me da bastante miedo porque no fueron exigidos para que les pase algo!


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 17, 2012)

claro que es solucionable! ....llevalos urgente .


----------



## chunto (Jun 7, 2012)

agm006 dijo:


> Les comento que entre tantas vueltas, leidas y re-leidas de muuchos temas del foro, y gracias a muchos users que me ayudaron. Les traigo novedades
> 
> En el archivo .rar que puse abajo, estan las fotos de los parlantes que TENGO!!
> 
> ...



ningun groso gabriel , primero que las veces que le compre parlantes , la primera vez se olvido, si se olvide de ponerle un ferrite a uno imanes, luego me dijo que las campanas siempre serian las mismas, me dio medidas distintas de campana, luego que me dijo que era todo kevlar, y los compos eran de carton, luego me le pedi un proyecto de un crossover que me lo diseñe, y se lo pague para que me lo haga, me entrego, el div de frec n montado todo en un carton todo desprolijo y encima para llegar al valor de una resistencia puso un manojo  todas en paralelo, despues le pedi parlantes con la campana negra y me dijo que me los daba en galvanizado plateado pero le le ponia pintura en donde se veia jajaja, luego me los cobraba luego me dijo un valor y resulta que en marcado libre los venida mas baratos, UN CHANTAAAAAAA!!!!!!! DESPROLIJO Y POCO RESPONSABLE!!!!!


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 7, 2012)

chunto dijo:
			
		

> , la primera vez se olvido, si se olvide de ponerle un ferrite a uno imanes,



No entiendo esto ¿qué es exactamente lo que se olvido?


----------



## chunto (Jun 11, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> No entiendo esto ¿qué es exactamente lo que se olvido?



se olvido de ponerle unos refuerzos que suele poner el para el campo magnetico del iman


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 11, 2012)

chunto dijo:


> se olvido de ponerle unos refuerzos que suele poner el para el campo magnetico del iman



¿¿¿¿¿???   tengo algunos drivers de GB-Audio y ninguno tiene nada parecido a un "refuerzo de campo magnético" tendrás fotos para ver a que te referís o podrías ser mas especifico? 
Por que la gente de GB por lo menos con el 99% del foro fue excelente y me parece muy raro tu comentario...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2012)

*[MODE HUMOR / ON]*



chunto dijo:


> me dio medidas distintas de campana


 
Eso permite que resuenen en distintos armónicos , produciendo un sonido envolvente absolutamente más rico.



> luego que me dijo que era todo kevlar, y los compos eran de carton


 
Sonido central más cálido.



> luego me le pedi un proyecto de un crossover que me lo diseñe, y se lo pague para que me lo haga, me entrego, el div de frec n montado todo en un carton todo desprolijo


 
El carton (mejor si es corrugado) contrariamente al rígido Pcb evita vibraciones molestas , incluso debería prohibirse la fibra de vidrio . . . por Dios !



> y encima para llegar al valor de una resistencia puso un manojo todas en paralelo


 
¡ Un profesional ! El uso de resitencias en paralelo-serie , es el más indicado para compensar valores , si una es mas alta la compensa la otra más baja , más aún si son de distintos colores y fabricantes.



> le pedi parlantes con la campana negra y me dijo que me los daba en galvanizado plateado


 
El galvanizado al Rhodio criogenizado le da al parlante un sonido más cálido y como más humano. Y más aún si los terminales eléctricos están bañados en oro de 24 k , eso produce agudos más cristalinos.



> pero le ponia pintura en donde se veia jajaja


 
Eso le brinda al conjunto surround aterciopelados , con tintes personales , potentes.



> luego me los cobraba luego me dijo un valor y resulta que en marcado libre los venida mas baratos


 
Eso es correcto , le cobró el preciado precio audiolover

*[MODE HUMOR / OFF]*

Chunto , me arrancaste una sonrisa  con tu sentido del humor


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 12, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *[MODE HUMOR / ON]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y yo que creí que el unico que reía de estas cosas era yo.....


----------



## chunto (Jun 19, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿¿???   tengo algunos drivers de GB-Audio y ninguno tiene nada parecido a un "refuerzo de campo magnético" tendrás fotos para ver a que te referís o podrías ser mas especifico?
> Por que la gente de GB por lo menos con el 99% del foro fue excelente y me parece muy raro tu comentario...



a ver , te hago una pregunta, vos crees que me voy a tomar el tiempo? de escribir sobre algo si no tengo sustento, o mejor dicho creer que voy a hablar de algo sin conocimiento de causa? si vas y le decís a una persona mira necesito un woofer en 6,5" de tanta potencia y en kevlar y asi y asa, y le pregunto si va a tener stock constante porque yo diseño bafles y monitores de estudio, me dice que si, luego me da parlantes con medida distinta de campana , lo cual ya me hace variar el diseño de la caja, ademas luego me muestra una calidad y depues me quiere vender otra a otro precio, ademas luego de pagarle de mas un proyecto que le pedi, le pague de mas por una atención, y me da un divisor de frecuencia montado en un carton berreta, con un manojo de resistencias usadas en paralelo y en serie, luego una bobina hecha con cobre reciclado y demas detalles de pesima calidad, y asi un par de cosas mas, te recuerdo, creer que voy a hablar sin saber de lo que hablo, yo soy una persona que le gusta valorar el laburo de los demas pero cuado esta bien hecho, porque ademas soy muy meticuloso en mi laburo y me gusta quedar bien con el cliente. 

me gusta lo mismo cuando compro algo, pero este pais esta lleno de gente que no le importa el projimo solo le importa vender y despues se ve-

no te voy a mostrar una foto de los parlantes porque no hace falta.. si te voy a mostrar una foto de mis parlantes para que veas que no me gusta hablar por boca de jarro...

aa y yo sere el 1% de los no beneficiados con gb audio.... 











DOSMETROS dijo:


> *[MODE HUMOR / ON]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jaja no se si es sarcasmo o me estas jodiendo!! pero no hace falta que te tomes de explicar todo eso jajajajaja---
se lo que es una resistencia serie y parallelo, jajaja abzz si te hice reir mejor amigo!!


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 20, 2012)

Bueno terminemos la discusión, tuviste una mala experiencia, punto, nosotros no, no sigamos desvirtuando el hilo.

Muy lindo los bafles, ¿tendrás alguna medición?


----------



## chunto (Jun 20, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> Bueno terminemos la discusión, tuviste una mala experiencia, punto, nosotros no, no sigamos desvirtuando el hilo.
> 
> Muy lindo los bafles, ¿tendrás alguna medición?



bueno en realidad esos estaban calculados para los woofer de 6,5 de gb audio, creo que resonaban en 50 y tantos hz ya no recuerdo, la cuestion que termine poniendole unos woofers de 6,5 de polipropileno chinos, y perdi un poco en bajos pero gane en claridad, tienen un div de frec de segundo orden tanto para bajos como para agudos y una red de atenuacion de 6db - los cortes son en 4200 hz low y 4700 hz hi - de todas formas estoy recalculando el filtro para tener un  corte mas abajo de los graves y mas arriba de los agudos, porque en tema medios cuando se produce el cruce siguen estando muy arriba en db , por lo tanto quiero generar una caida en ciertas frecuencias medias o bien modificar la sintonia con el tubo que tiene,,,, no obstante es una caja que rinde muy bien y muchos se asombran de la calidad de sonido y claridad -- en sonido plano su respuesta es muy plana balga la redundancia, pero cuando las ecualizas la caja rinde muchisimo mas, ahora estoy modificando los cortes de los filtros--  y haciendo distintas pruebas -- he materizado con estos monitores y escuchando en otros de mas calidad para hacer una comparacion y la verdad que no me puedo quejar. 

tendria que hacer mediciones de la caja en una camara-- o en un lugar bien acustizado - saludos
Diego


----------



## chunto (Jun 22, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿¿???   tengo algunos drivers de GB-Audio y ninguno tiene nada parecido a un "refuerzo de campo magnético" tendrás fotos para ver a que te referís o podrías ser mas especifico?
> Por que la gente de GB por lo menos con el 99% del foro fue excelente y me parece muy raro tu comentario...



como queres que no diga que es un chanta ese Gabriel de Gb audio, aca tengo una prueba de lo tranfuga que es. le pregunte por unos tweeters de domo de seda 1" ,, y el vende los American vox porque me los ha mostrado y estuve en su taller, un tweeter que en el mercado Argentino salen entre  $50 y $90 , de hecho yo los vendo a entre 90 y 110, dependiendo donde los compro. este gordo chanta mira lo que me contesta!!!!

Hola.
El TDW-7 esta faltando sin perspectiva de que vuelva a ser repuesto Por ahora $ 200 c/u quedan 10u El TDW-11 (idem TDW-7 pero domo de policarbonato) de confirmarse stock y continuidad $ 120c/u

Atte.
Gabriel


sin palabrasssss así esta argentina, este gordo quiere salvarse con los ultimos tweeters que le quedan , obviamente le raje una puteada por mail por tranfuga especulador!! sigan adulando a gb audio!!!


----------



## ranaway (Ago 7, 2012)

chunto dijo:


> en sonido plano su respuesta es muy plana balga la redundancia, pero cuando las ecualizas la caja rinde muchisimo mas



Que seria rendir mucho mas en este caso?? si la tenes que ecualizar no debe ser taaan plano el sonido...



chunto dijo:


> tendria que hacer mediciones de la caja en una camara-- o en un lugar bien acustizado -



Ahora entiendo mejor, como sabes que el sonido es plano si no hiciste mediciones?

Vendes monitores "planos" con parlantes chinos y sin saber su respuesta real... El que este libre de pecados...

Va con onda, 

Saludos!


----------

